

Six governments tap Vodafone calls - Varcht
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/06/us-vodafone-group-disclosure-idUSKBN0EH0UK20140606

======
kibbleznbits
Six governments. Six! And each of them likely had to develop its own
infrastructure for requesting, executing, processing, retaining, and searching
the taps. Tapping as a Service, anyone? Is Palantir already on this?

~~~
ntumlin
ShowHN: How I disrupted the phone tapping market with agile javascript.

------
ThinkBeat
It no longer seems rational to believe that any electronic or digital means of
communication is private.

~~~
kbenson
It no longer seems rational to believe that any electronic or digital means of
communication _where you do not control the encryption_ is private.

It still may not be private in some cases, but at least it's rational at that
point...

------
mpyne
"In a small number of countries the law dictates that specific agencies and
authorities must have direct access to an operator's network, bypassing any
form of operational control over lawful interception on the part of the
operator,"

Or in other words, what Greenwald and Snowden claimed PRISM did. I say
"claimed" since PRISM doesn't actually do this.

Also the article specifically noted that the U.S. was not one of the 6, since
Vodafone doesn't operate there. So that leaves Europe and the rest of the
world...

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7857632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7857632).

